# xampp Datenbank zugreifen mit Java



## Javaboy13 (9. Feb 2015)

Hallo miteinander,

Ich befasse mich momentan mit einem Projekt welches von der Schule aus geleitet wird.
Meine Idee war es eine Carsharing Verwaltung mit Datenbankanbindung zu programmieren.

Nun ist es allerdings auch das erste mal, das ich mit Java auf eine Datenbank die über xampp läuft, zugreifen *muss*.

Eine Datenbank angelegt habe ich bereits in xampp, nun brauche ich allerdings noch hilfe bei den weiteren Schritten.
Wie bspw. mit den SQL-Abfragen in Java (UPDATE,INSERT,DELETE....etc.)

Im Bild kann man meine momentane Oberfläche erkennen.

Der "Daten abgleich"-Button soll bei betätigung die jeweiligen Daten wie gewünscht einlesen in die Datenbank oder Löschen...etc.

Kritik im bezug auf das Design sind mir momentan egal. 
Es wäre sehr nett wenn sichjemand bereiterklären würde mir beim Schreiben auf die Sprünge zu helfen.




Gruß Javaboy13


----------



## DefconDev (11. Feb 2015)

Also hier wird keiner den Code für dich vorschreiben. 

Ich kann dir nur die Seite empfehlen SQL Tutorial

da kannst du die meisten Befehle direkt live in deren Db ausprobieren. Eigentlich ziemlich selbst erklärend.


----------



## fehlerfinder (12. Feb 2015)

Vermutlich solltest du dir zunächst einmal darüber klar werden, welche Datenbank du verwendest. So, wie du den Begriff XAMPP verwendest, habe ich da leichte Zweifel, ob dir das "M" als Hinweis auf MySQL bewusst ist. Denn davon abhängig, welche DB du verwendest, musst du ja einen passenden DB-Connector verwenden (in diesem Fall ein mysql...jar - so ähnlich wird der Name dann lauten).

Das ganze andere Geraffel (A und P und P) ist für dich in diesem Fall ohne Bedeutung.

Ferner, wie Hades85 schon schrieb, solltest du dich mit SQL beschäftigen und - was durchaus noch ein eigenständiger Schritt ist - damit, wie die SQL-Befehle in Java eingesetzt werden. Auch da gibt es Tonnen von Material hier im Forum oder sonstwo im Internet.

Ein Hinweis, der sonst evtl. nicht so direkt in dein Bewusstsein dringt:

Du kannst Statements und PreparedStatements verwenden. Statements verwendest du, wenn deine Abfragen "fix" sind, du also immer und immer wieder exakt dieselbe Abfrage stellst. Ansonsten verwendest du PreparedStatements, bei denen du die jeweils veränderlichen Werte im SQL-Kommando durch Platzhalter (ein '?') ersetzt. Spannende Einblicke dazu finden sich in SQL-Query, um einen bestimten Datensatz zu finden - wenn du dich da einmal durchgelesen hast, das IST aufwändig, aber diesen Aufwand musst du ohnehin treiben, weißt du schon eine Menge mehr.

Und wenn du dann gezielte(!) Fragen dazu hast - immer her damit.


----------

